# NORCAL 2X MECA,DBDRAG,IASCA MEGA EVENT!!!!! MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12!!!!!!!!!



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

$10 GATE FEE

Clinic/Qualify from 10-12:00
Brackets for Drag 1:00

dB Drag Classes
Drag & Bass Race
$50 each class
$10 discount for dB Drag Members

IASCA Classes
iDBL & Bass Boxing
$50 each class
$10 discount for IASCA Members

MECA Classes
SPL/PnP/SQ
$50 each class
$10 discount for MECA Members

If you have any more questions feel free to contact:

Kimo
408-396-5466


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*

What no one responded in 24 hours? 

This is an SQ show too.... with some new and veteran judges as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*

Great job bringing the different orgs together


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*



Mic10is said:


> Great job bringing the different orgs together


Thanks but, only doing SQ for MECA. 

IASCA and DBDRA are SPL only formats offered this day.

The show in Redding on 9/22/12 will offer both MECA and IASCA SQ at a 3x level.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*

=( 

No Nor Cal SQ guys coming???

Do I finally get a first place in ModEx =)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*

I will be there! and of course i will trying to bring out as many people as possible. All you guys who came for the norcal meet last month, come on down! 

b


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll try to make it... If I get my clutch fixed before that ill be there... Oh.. and I'm subless right now too.. hehe..


----------



## FuzEboX (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*

First timer here. I'll be there :wacko:


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> =(
> 
> No Nor Cal SQ guys coming???
> 
> Do I finally get a first place in ModEx =)


It's a battle to see which one of us will break 50 points first.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

50 I got. 60 we shall see.
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*



simplicityinsound said:


> All you guys who came for the norcal meet last month, come on down!


I'll try to be there a little longer this time, maybe even long enough to be judged .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

killahsharksjc said:


> I'll try to make it... If I get my clutch fixed before that ill be there... Oh.. and I'm subless right now too.. hehe..


i them focals 

clutch? u dont need no stinking clutch, get it towed to the venue and then towed back...hardcore style!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Round two for my s10 bucket. 

If anyone feels like giving a quick tune for me would be greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in and ready!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Round two for my s10 bucket.
> 
> If anyone feels like giving a quick tune for me would be greatly appreciated. =)


Just turn the 8's down


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> If anyone feels like giving a quick tune for me would be greatly appreciated. =)


I too want to have a pre-show tuning party if anyone is interested. I can be an extra set of ears for your car, and you can do the same for mine. (Kimo, I'll help with yours too)

I'm based in Campbell, send me a message here if you want to meet next week.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope to have a new sub enclosure in by this show. 

turning down 8's will not help any as you can barely tell they are on. I will be swapping those outs along with my 4's.

I hope to be tuning by this weekend


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2X MECA,DBDRA,IASCA EVENT @ MVP ARENA SAN JOSE CA 8/25/12*



simplicityinsound said:


> I will be there! and of course i will trying to bring out as many people as possible. All you guys who came for the norcal meet last month, come on down!
> 
> b


I'll be there with all the soda we didn't drink. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Bring all the diet cokes back man


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Bring all the diet cokes back man


I just bought a bunch of fresh ones because diet doesn't do well over time.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I hope to have a new sub enclosure in by this show.
> 
> turning down 8's will not help any as you can barely tell they are on. I will be swapping those outs along with my 4's.
> 
> I hope to be tuning by this weekend


Sounds like we need a night before beer and cigar listen session.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

going to try to make it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> going to try to make it.


I'll have to talk Bing into making sure they serve Korean food 

EDIT: j/k JT, would be awesome if you're able to.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> going to try to make it.


at the speed you drive, JT, you better leave now.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

papasin said:


> I'll have to talk Bing into making sure they serve Korean food
> 
> EDIT: j/k JT, would be awesome if you're able to.



Some Korean BBQ sounds great. Kimo took me to a place awhile back that was pretty darn good.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> at the speed you drive, JT, you better leave now.


I have a slow car, but I don't drive slow. Race you for dinner at K1.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

who's in Mod?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I got 20 on Jt


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> I have a slow car, but I don't drive slow. Race you for dinner at K1.


Winner also gets to pick the restaurant? 

I used to go when it was called Speed Ring...I assume you are thinking the one in Santa Clara? I might be a little rusty, but my experience with these cars is that skill certainly plays a factor, but I used to have a dramatic advantage due to weight. I placed my share of 1sts against some folks at work who were serious about autocross, etc. but since they were typically 6' on up and over 180, that played to my advantage .


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> who's in Mod?


First time for me, but I probably am with the Civic. Bing's Hyundai masterpiece would be the one to watch/listen for.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Johns bringing his 4 runner. its gonna be a tight battle


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Johns bringing his 4 runner. its gonna be a tight battle


I assume you had a hand (eh, and ear) in tuning both...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Johns bringing his 4 runner. its gonna be a tight battle


Hope he washed it.
It was filthy the last time I rode in it.
Everywhere I touched there was BBQ sauce. 
Typical tow truck driver.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hope he washed it.
> It was filthy the last time I rode in it.
> Everywhere I touched there was BBQ sauce.
> Typical tow truck driver.
> ...


I will get mine washed and detailed the day before, similar to last time. A 6-year old and 19 month old will trump BBQ sauce in no time. I still have crayon marks on my doors.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hope he washed it.
> It was filthy the last time I rode in it.
> Everywhere I touched there was BBQ sauce.
> Typical tow truck driver.
> ...


that was from the korean bbq that Bing turned us on to


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I have a slow car, but I don't drive slow. Race you for dinner at K1.


Well, i guess thats fair, since i will only be out a chipotle. 

but u know I am gonna have my "days of thunder" moment and say "i am gonna put him in the wall!" 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if we are doing dinner again after the comp i got some in mind...but JT may revolt lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> if we are doing dinner again after the comp i got some in mind...but JT may revolt lol


Sashimi?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i was thinking Tomi buffet lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> if we are doing dinner again after the comp i got some in mind...but JT may revolt lol


I'm still a big maybe, but yeah, if I'm there, I may revolt! :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i was thinking Tomi buffet lol


Ah...they should have fried chicken for JT .


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang caught this just in time. Will be a spectator......


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hope he washed it.
> It was filthy the last time I rode in it.
> Everywhere I touched there was BBQ sauce.
> Typical tow truck driver.
> ...


It was clean until you norcaler's got into lol see you saturday.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

badfish said:


> It was clean until you norcaler's got into lol see you saturday.


ROFL!
oke:


PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Milpitas Buffett is closer.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

milpitas buffet, i am not sure which one, but all theones i went to, sux balls


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

japanese food > any buffet

....just saying


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Why don't we all just order a bunch of pizzas and hang out in the parking lot together.
More will join us that way.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I dunno, eating pizza in a parking lot doesnt sound like my dinner plan after a long days work 

plus being from the NYC area, i havent yet to find a pizza here that i like...Slice of NY comes close, but its so expensive for what is just average pizza back east.

b


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> milpitas buffet, i am not sure which one, but all theones i went to, sux balls


Well compared to Tomai.... 

Boiling Crab or Craw Daddy....

Korean BBQ Buffett on San Carlos works too. BBQ your own food plus Hire/ O.B....beer.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> I dunno, eating pizza in a parking lot doesnt sound like my dinner plan after a long days work
> 
> plus being from the NYC area, i havent yet to find a pizza here that i like...Slice of NY comes close, but its so expensive for what is just average pizza back east.
> 
> b


Making me want some John's on 44th St.

I'm sure the locals know of better places but it blew me away the couple times I went to Manhattan.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

papasin said:


> First time for me, but I probably am with the Civic. Bing's Hyundai masterpiece would be the one to watch/listen for.


My Golf will be in Modified as well if I can finish it. A trip to Tahoe, getting my puppy spay'ed, helping the family move to a new house, and some other stuff threaten to derail it :mean:

I'll be there for the duration and speaking of all this food ... Yelp?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mrpeabody said:


> Making me want some John's on 44th St.
> 
> I'm sure the locals know of better places but it blew me away the couple times I went to Manhattan.


Zachary's in Berkeley, San Ramon, and some other locations is by far the best pizza in the bay area.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm I thought who Tomi took over Todai, it got SO much better, the one at east ridge, and i am pretty picky eater.

i wouldnt mind doing boiling crab, but i dont think anyone wants to do a 1 hour wait hehe

i can offer up BBQ again, another joint that i took Jim to last time he was in town


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> hmm I thought who Tomi took over Todai, it got SO much better, the one at east ridge, and i am pretty picky eater.
> 
> i wouldnt mind doing boiling crab, but i dont think anyone wants to do a 1 hour wait hehe
> 
> i can offer up BBQ again, another joint that i took Jim to last time he was in town


picky or exquisite.....I see the places you post on fb and not once was I like "no way". I think I look more forward to see where your going to eat than any car audio pics sometimes. LOL


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ "picky" is for the guy who thinks quality Asian food is Panda Express...you know who you are .


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> ^^ "picky" is for the guy who thinks quality Asian food is Panda Express...you know who you are .


Panda's honey walnut prawns.....YUM!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote BBQ. That place was the shizz


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have no problem going to the smoking pig BBQ...but we need to finish early, if we get there after 7 its gonna be a long wait and they may run out of ribs and brisket, the two things that they are known for..

unless we can all come to an agreement by friday and i call them to reserve a spot and meat for us


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll go +1 for wherever, I'm not picky at all!

Saturday will be a blast. Bing, I look forward to (maybe) seeing that Golf MKV with Illusion you just posted about.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah barring any unforseen work related stuff, he should be there  now if i can just get jim to do some tuning on it while hes around lol an hour is hardly enough time....


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Sounds more like you guys are having a BBQ gtg rather that a SQ Event. Lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

48 hours away and my judging ears are ready.  Can't wait to see who I'll be working with on Saturday. I've missed being around the MECA crew this season. I'm just making a fast run down there Saturday morning. I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> 48 hours away and my judging ears are ready.  Can't wait to see who I'll be working with on Saturday. I've missed being around the MECA crew this season. I'm just making a fast run down there Saturday morning. I'll see you guys there.


Nobody should be buying any additional soda.
I have it all fully covered with plenty for everyone.

Zach,
I sent you a pm to see if you want to carpool down since I am doing the same trip.....short and sweet.
Let me know.
Plus you get the added bonus of hearing a stock Honda Fit sound system for four hours. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Sounds more like you guys are having a BBQ gtg rather that a SQ Event. Lol


isnt that just more reason to come?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so what about George and Gabe? where are they at?


----------



## Drizzy (Dec 1, 2010)

Didn't know there was so many of you guys in this area. I'll be there ! First timer


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll be making the drive up their Saturday morning; one more for dinner. John


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

badfish said:


> I'll be making the drive up their Saturday morning; one more for dinner. John


make sure you drag that lazy bum JT with you!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Just an update...

the owner of MVP has gotten TWO food trucks to come to the venue 

one asian fusion truck and one snow cone truck 

should be fun and no one has to leave for lunch


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Is a snow cone really food? Lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Is a snow cone really food? Lol


if mcdonalds is for JT, so is this i guess


----------



## Drizzy (Dec 1, 2010)

How much is it to get in? $10?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you compete, you pay 10 dollars per car to the venue to host us...and then the comp fees, if you are just chilling, then its free


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Drizzy said:


> Didn't know there was so many of you guys in this area. I'll be there ! First timer


Should be fun. It has been a few years since I have been to any of the bay area events, but the group is fun and know a lot. They are always willing to let you listen to their car as well as listen to yours and give feedback. I just got a new car myself so won't have a system. I am in the planning phase on my car and only think I have right now (not installed) are my midbasses.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

See u guys in the morning


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> See u guys in the morning


Drive safe Jim.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Just heard Kimo can't make it....so i guess i am running the SQ side tomorrow  muwahahhahahahahahaahahah


feel better bro!

b


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bring chairs everyone. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey everyone, last minute notice:

if you are competing SQ, look for where my car is parked and park in the same lot










if you are competing SPL, you will see where those guys are set up

if you are spectating, you are welcome to park in the same lot as the SQ comps but please pick a spot near the corner 

oh and if someone can bring some long ass extension cords that'd be great, i will bring my power supply.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll bring my extension cord from last time.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Guys, I'm really sorry that I couldn't make it today. I had to take a friend to the hospital last night and didn't get back until 5 this morning.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Guys, I'm really sorry that I couldn't make it today. I had to take a friend to the hospital last night and didn't get back until 5 this morning.


Hope all is well Gabe. Will have to do a gtg next time so I can take a listen to your car. I may have been the only MS-8 car in SQ this comp.

Will post up pics later, but Modified was stacked . I'll let Bing post the full results, but I ended up exactly where I was shooting for - 3rd. 

IIRC:
71.00 Justin (Golf)
71.5 Shawn (Nissan?)
77.75 Richard (Civic)
78.75 John (4-runner)
80.5 Lars (Genesis)

I think Jim rigged it since he tuned the top 2 cars and told me to turn down my bass .


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This was a great event! Great people and great cars! Very casual affair and got to meet some of the regulars on the forum including Big Red, Brett/PPI Art Collector, Lars ( Hyundai Genesis / Focal / Mosconi...that car was BEE-U-TEE-FULL; Boostedrex aka Zach and of course Bing! Many others were also present whose names I can't remember but quality time was had with all...Looking forward to the next one! Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, had a FANTASTIC turn out with 18 SQ cars!!!!!!!!!!!

wow! this is one of the biggest turn out in recent years....

here are the results, i am sorry i am going to be misspelling some of the names, as i am having a hard time reading certain hand writings. 

when comparing scores, it should only be done across the ranged scored by the same judge, as there will be a natural variance between judges. So for example, a 80 by one judge may not correspond exactly to an 80 by another. 


*Stock class (judged by Jazzi)*

1. Bret. aka ppi-art-collector, decided to run his BONE stock Honda fit through the lanes for **** and giggles: 40.75. 


*Street Class (judged by Jazzi)*

1. Darryl, this is the all Illusion Audio 2012 VW Gti I just finished: 82.50
2. Eitan, forgot his diyma name, subaru legacy gt sedan with HAT: 73.00
2. Nick aka Nick650 with a Chrysler cirrus I think? with AE 15s free air off the rear deck: 70.75

*Modified Class (judged by Jazzi)*

1. Joe Ignacio, nissan pick up with ID horns: 80.25

*Modified class (judged by Fred Lynch aka insane01vwpassat)*

1. Lars, this is the Hyundai Genesis Sedan big project I did recently : 80.5
2. John aka badfish toyota 4 runner with dyn and morel: 78.75
3. Richard aka papasin with the AP XR3 honda civic si sedan: 77.75
4. Shawn,with a 200sx SER i think?, but i didnt get to see what was in the car: 71.5
5. Justin aka Jazzi with a VW golf (or was it a GTI), again, didnt get to see what was in the car: 71.00

*Modex Class (judged by Fred Lynch aka insane01vwpassat)*

1. William Flynn with a wild orange Scion XB on air bags, but didnt to see what he had in the car: 77.25
2. Steve aka whiterabbit, mazda 6 wagon with rainbow, nakamichi etc, wild install  75.75
3. Bill aka bgalaxy big old truck SPL converted to SQ lol 70.75

*Extreme class (judged by Zach aka boostedrex)*

1. Jim aka Bigred, well, i think we all know big red: 82.75

*Master Class (judged by Zach aka boostedrex)*

1. Fred aka insane01vwpassat with all Arc of course: 85.00
2. Vince aka godfathr with a full dash rebuild scion Xa with Arc and HAT: 83.25
3. Troy with a rumble bee dodge ram with Arc: 76.25
4. Brian with a Chevy Cruze, it hink with Arc also: 71.75




b


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Meant to include above, but wanted to thank the judges for their time and feedback as well as Bing for running the SQ side. Thank goodness also for having the two separate lots from the SPL guys!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep forgetting things, thanks to Bret as well for the drinks!


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm running 15's ^_^, not 18's


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nick650 said:


> I'm running 15's ^_^, not 18's


hahaha oops, i will edit it 

b


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> hahaha oops, i will edit it
> 
> b


Come to think of it, Shawn in Modified had a 200SX SE-R. Reason it stuck out in my mind was because that was the exact car (including color) my wife had before the Smart. Didn't see the gear other than the huge sub in the back inverted and down firing into the spare well, that may have been an 18...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Keep forgetting things, thanks to Bret as well for the drinks!


You're more than welcome.
I just wish more of us would have drank them.
Loved listening to your XR3s and the PPI Phantoms. :thumbsup:

John "Badfish", your system never ceases to amaze me and I can't wait for the 2.0 version you've got planned. 

Jim "Big Red", JT, and all the others that came up from SoCal, I really appreciate you all making the effort and it's always great spending time with you.

Thomas "Bluenote", great that you stopped by, but you should've competed. 

Zach "Boostedrex", I can't say enough how much I enjoyed the ride to and back from San Jose with you. 
Even my own wife doesn't want to spend that much time in a car with me. 

Bing, job well done stepping in for Kimo.
Turn out was excellent to the point the food truck ran out of food.
Actually the entire event went very smoothly with only one minor catastrophe when one us in SQ decided to try out SPL........I won't name names. 




















Thanks to all the judges that took the time to come out and get it done.
Special thanks to Justin "Jazzi" slugging through judging my Honda Fit.
Jazzi's quote from the score sheet:

"Very interesting and challenging." 

Here's a tip to all you guys busting your ass over your sq systems.
The secret to competing in MECA and winning is to do absolutely nothing to your vehicle and especially do not wash it.











Here's to looking forward to next year and competing.
For all you guys in modified street, you better be ready because I'm on a roll with my newly acquired "MAJOR" award.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> For all you guys in modified street, you better be ready because I'm on a roll with my newly acquired "MAJOR" award.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My 2000 Odyssey should be ready to give you a run


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad to see the show went off successfully. Bummed on so many levels I couldn't be there. Bing thanks for running and organizing the SQ side. Hopefully we can get another show there in a few months. 


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey everyone its Shawn with 200sx. It was great meeting all of you yesterday. I have a lot of work still ahead of me to get my scores back up after replacing my processor but Fred is the man and with his opinions I'll get there soon. Who all is going to do the IASCA event in Modesto in two weeks?


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

What an awesome turnout. Both the SQ and SPL sides had a great turnout. Everything went smooth thanks to all that stepped up while Kimo was relaxing  

Can't believe an old spl truck went from 50 to 70 points. I guess the money I left on the dash helped Fred hear how nice it was 

I look forward to the next show.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jim has a plaque that says install on it. guess i should have looked to see what it said.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well if you guys like it enough, we could squeeze in another show there before the year end...waht do you say? may be after state finals in San Luis Obispo to kick off the new season?

Bret, we may have figured out what happened, long story short, a new Braille battery is on its way to us tomorrow...i think it was dying a slow death all this time.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

RenoAutoSound said:


> Hey everyone its Shawn with 200sx. It was great meeting all of you yesterday. I have a lot of work still ahead of me to get my scores back up after replacing my processor but Fred is the man and with his opinions I'll get there soon. Who all is going to do the IASCA event in Modesto in two weeks?


i will be at Laguna Seca for the grand am race unfortunately.

b


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> well if you guys like it enough, we could squeeze in another show there before the year end...waht do you say? may be after state finals in San Luis Obispo to kick off the new season?
> 
> Bret, we may have figured out what happened, long story short, a new Braille battery is on its way to us tomorrow...i think it was dying a slow death all this time.


Can someone confirm the date for state finals in SLO? I saw Oct. 7 in a different thread, but that's a Sunday. Is that correct?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

good questions...would like confirmation as well, though either way likely gonna take the wife and go for the entire weekend.  nothing like hitting the wine HARD before going to the comp! lol


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> good questions...would like confirmation as well, though either way likely gonna take the wife and go for the entire weekend.  *nothing like hitting the wine HARD before going to the comp! *lol



Melissa says that is a hell of an idea.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Gents it was fun. Nice to see and hear a lot of improvements in so many vehicles from the previous year I judged this event. Bing thanks for a good event and the genesis is off to a wonderful beginning. Bill, sub on, sob off now let's find that area between. Troy, Bryan and Vince great vehicles as always and after my mistake I thought I was going to have my ass handed to me this time. Jim take care of that one area we talked about and we will bring her to a whole new acoustical life. To the fng badfish- thanks for cleaning up the BBQ sauce before I listened to it. Great sounding vehicle. It like of the vehicles I heard this weekend I can only emphasize more focus and care is needed on tuning midbass. Very easy to make a system stale and lifeless. It also easy to let peaks and hot points take away from the beauty in the upper frequencies. 

Also to many competitors alike don't be afraid to brighten up your system, instruments like saxaphones, ride symbols, female vocals other woodwind instruments and upper frequency instruments are not supposed to be warm and fuzzy. 

But either way so much progression rom everybody! Happy to see the focus or real music is coming back! Congrats to all!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ and appreciate you squeezing into my seating position. I may enter my wife's car next time, but then I'm sure you'd really kill me...since she's 5"1 .

I'll make sure to re-run the MS-8 auto-tune for your guys' seating position before a comp next time .


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

No problem anytime, next time bring some silicon spray to help
Me wedge in and out. Lol

Don't get to critical in customizing to us, it's a judges job to do their best to adapt to the optimum listening position and enviornment you have created. 

But on a side note typically sitting in top of speaker placements don't do to much benefit for things like depth and transparent layering of the stage. U don't remember if that has presets in it but if it does try a tune with your ear about as far back as the front half of the B-Pillar and retune it just for comps. You
Might just find some extra staging points by naturally reducing the patch length differences between the drivers to the listening position. 

5'1" ! I would need a lot of silicon spray to wedge my fat ass into the car and the jaws of life to get out. 

Have a great day and see you in the lanes


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ first time, so completely newbie error. But yeah, her car is the second line in my sig...would be interesting to see you in it. Should have entered it in stock since Bret's Fit was the only competition...it's a little better than stock, but I know Bing really likes the comp set I have in there .


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Had a great time hanging out with everyone. It was worth the drive, or err, sitting in the 4Runner as a passenger for all those miles there and back. 

The Smoking Pig was great to finish the day! Much better than KFC. (Korean Fried Chicken):laugh: :sick2:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad to hear this went so well with Kimo out, sounds like a GREAT turn out!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Gents it was fun. Nice to see and hear a lot of improvements in so many vehicles from the previous year I judged this event. Bing thanks for a good event and the genesis is off to a wonderful beginning. Bill, sub on, sob off now let's find that area between. Troy, Bryan and Vince great vehicles as always and after my mistake I thought I was going to have my ass handed to me this time. Jim take care of that one area we talked about and we will bring her to a whole new acoustical life. To the fng badfish- thanks for cleaning up the BBQ sauce before I listened to it. Great sounding vehicle. It like of the vehicles I heard this weekend I can only emphasize more focus and care is needed on tuning midbass. Very easy to make a system stale and lifeless. It also easy to let peaks and hot points take away from the beauty in the upper frequencies.
> 
> Also to many competitors alike don't be afraid to brighten up your system, instruments like saxaphones, ride symbols, female vocals other woodwind instruments and upper frequency instruments are not supposed to be warm and fuzzy.
> 
> But either way so much progression rom everybody! Happy to see the focus or real music is coming back! Congrats to all!



Thanks again for the input. While I have no idea how to go in the directions you suggested, i'll make sure the sub is at least on next time around.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A few pics (have more, just need to get from my brother who was able to walk around).

Troy with a rumble bee dodge ram with Arc:









Vince aka godfathr with a full dash rebuild scion Xa with Arc and HAT:









and the 3 podium finishes on Modified:

1st: Lars, Bing's Hyundai Genesis Sedan big project









2nd: John aka badfish toyota 4 runner (still don't have your plates?)









3rd: That darn Civic


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking at the entry list again made me realize, maybe there is a reason why no one usually tries to turn a complicated modern luxury car into a SQ comp car lol next time I am 2 for 2 now on big SQ builds, so next time, hopefully it will be a "normal" car...

i think we are the only one running an OEM signal source as well...

they should create a special OEM headunit luxury car class for us lol

thanks for the pics papasin


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i think we are the only one running an OEM signal source as well...


Wasn't your VW GTI running an OEM signal source? Mine is too if you recall, but tapped _before_ the OEM amp.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> A few pics (have more, just need to get from my brother who was able to walk around).
> 
> Troy with a rumble bee dodge ram with Arc:
> 
> ...


No love for the Fit? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Big thanks for Fred's judge triaining a few months back in Vacaville, and his guidance on all things audio, and for his work on the PS8 (top of my wishlist at the moment).

Also to Kimo who couldn't make it, and Bing for stepping up to take his place.

Also to Everyone I met yesterday and all the cars you let me listen to (and judge). It is a real pleasure to listen critically to other cars. A special recognition to Brett (PPI-ART) for entering his stock Honda and a congrats on his first team win!

Also to everyone who listened to my black Golf and had some feedback. Good or bad, I enjoy knowing what other people think.

For anyone local, I am always happy to meet and talk audio or have lunch.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> For anyone local, I am always happy to meet and talk audio or have lunch.


How about in between classes, stop by my house around the corner and help me with the Odyssey so Bret could stop haggling me to get my built thead up lol. 

But yeah, lunch at Sushi Kuni? One of my local Japanese favorites not in Japantown on De Anza, a little tiny hut between Radio Shack and Studio of Arts.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No love for the Fit?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I didn't get very far, sorry. Didn't get the street and MODEX guys either and the 200SX and Golf in modified, but my brother probably got more pics...but I think we all thought the competitors were parked on the side further away from MVP


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> How about in between classes, stop by my house around the corner and help me with the Odyssey so Bret could stop haggling me to get my built thead up lol.
> 
> But yeah, lunch at Sushi Kuni? One of my local Japanese favorites not in Japantown on De Anza, a little tiny hut between Radio Shack and Studio of Arts.


Come to my necko the woods amd have shiki for lunch... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Come to my necko the woods amd have shiki for lunch...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmm, interesting. I don't think you'd like or get full at Sushi Kuni Bing...or at least, not for the same $10-14 compared to Shiki. Sushi Kuni really focuses on sashimi and sushi, but that can add up fast for a healthy appetite.

Also, another thing Sushi Kuni is known for is Gyu-tan shioyaki. I'm sure JT can tell you what it is and he'll be the first to tell us that's his favorite, right JT?


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd just like to say it was a great turnout and it was nice to get to listen to some of the cars. 
And thanks to Big Mike for giving me his opinion on my old system in my old Volvo. After a few adjustments I just might have to compete soon.
Jeff


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Also to many competitors alike don't be afraid to brighten up your system, instruments like saxaphones, ride symbols, female vocals other woodwind instruments and upper frequency instruments are not supposed to be warm and fuzzy.


I couldn't possibly agree more!!!! Remember, *life like sound* is the goal. Brass, crash cymbals, and the like are not meant to sound polite when they are played aggressively. 



bgalaxy said:


> Thanks again for the input. While I have no idea how to go in the directions you suggested, i'll make sure the sub is at least on next time around.


Ummm Bill... It's not like you have a decent set of ears within 20 min of your house that would be willing to help you dial in the truck any time bro. Just call/text/PM me and we can set up a time to get together for some tuning. I'm always more than happy to help.

Zach


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> I couldn't possibly agree more!!!! Remember, *life like sound* is the goal. Brass, crash cymbals, and the like are not meant to sound polite when they are played aggressively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya bro.

been working on Fred's suggestions and finding it difficult when I change one thing, something else goes way out of whack. I have a strong feeling that I am at a crossroads with my current drivers. Makes me a little sick to my stomach to think about upgrading. Anything new over what I have invested now is a huge jump in expense. I have less in my whole front stage then most in just their tweeters. It's some serious growing pains going from SPL to SQ


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bgalaxy said:


> I hear ya bro.
> 
> been working on Fred's suggestions and finding it difficult when I change one thing, something else goes way out of whack. I have a strong feeling that I am at a crossroads with my current drivers. Makes me a little sick to my stomach to think about upgrading. Anything new over what I have invested now is a huge jump in expense. I have less in my whole front stage then most in just their tweeters. It's some serious growing pains going from SPL to SQ


Just so happens that I have some drivers laying around too that might work for you. Let's line up a time to grab a beer and go over some things.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> Jim has a plaque that says install on it. guess i should have looked to see what it said.


I think I have your award brother! Mine says i
1st place extreme sound quality! oops!
Whats up with the class change Jim?
gf


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Just so happens that I have some drivers laying around too that might work for you. Let's line up a time to grab a beer and go over some things.


Sounds good. Beers, cigar ( or little weird water pipe thingy ) and some testing.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

godfathr said:


> I think I have your award brother! Mine says i
> 1st place extreme sound quality! oops!
> Whats up with the class change Jim?
> gf


Strategic placement as master is too saturated with ARC cars already.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Can someone confirm the date for state finals in SLO? I saw Oct. 7 in a different thread, but that's a Sunday. Is that correct?





simplicityinsound said:


> good questions...would like confirmation as well


Found the following at MECA > Home:

The CA/NV Soundfest had to be scheduled on October 7th. The season has been extended 1 week for CA/NV Members.

October 7 - CA at Drive Customs in San Luis Obispo


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Gents it was fun. Nice to see and hear a lot of improvements in so many vehicles from the previous year I judged this event. Bing thanks for a good event and the genesis is off to a wonderful beginning. Bill, sub on, sob off now let's find that area between. Troy, Bryan and Vince great vehicles as always and after my mistake I thought I was going to have my ass handed to me this time. Jim take care of that one area we talked about and we will bring her to a whole new acoustical life. To the fng badfish- thanks for cleaning up the BBQ sauce before I listened to it. Great sounding vehicle. It like of the vehicles I heard this weekend I can only emphasize more focus and care is needed on tuning midbass. Very easy to make a system stale and lifeless. It also easy to let peaks and hot points take away from the beauty in the upper frequencies.
> 
> Also to many competitors alike don't be afraid to brighten up your system, instruments like saxaphones, ride symbols, female vocals other woodwind instruments and upper frequency instruments are not supposed to be warm and fuzzy.
> 
> But either way so much progression rom everybody! Happy to see the focus or real music is coming back! Congrats to all!


Glad to see more cars involved in SQ. Lets keep this momentum going guys and try and bring comps back to the old school days. Sorry I couldn't hang out longer and listen to more cars. We had a mad show weekend and had to head up to Oregon for the triple point IASCA event Sunday. Some great cars up there we will be seeing in Redding. Hope to see everyone up there and listen to your rides.
gf


----------

